# Orphaned Foals



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

Recently, I adopted two orphaned foals. The older of the two: Legend has gotten to biting, kicking, and pinning his ears back when I do something he doesn't like . . . even if it is just moving around him when he is inside the shed. I think it might be because the younger foal: Finn tried nursing off of him. Any ideas on how to get Finn to stop attempting to nurse off of Legend and stop Legend from biting and kicking before it gets too serious?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Horsegal16 said:


> Recently, I adopted two orphaned foals. The older of the two: Legend has gotten to biting, kicking, and pinning his ears back when I do something he doesn't like . . . even if it is just moving around him when he is inside the shed. I think it might be because the younger foal: Finn tried nursing off of him. Any ideas on how to get Finn to stop attempting to nurse off of Legend and stop Legend from biting and kicking before it gets too serious?


Yes, wean them from each other...now.

How old are they???

My foal were eating some sweet feed at a week.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm with ripper...sounds like they need to be seperated. You have to start correcting him when he acts that way. Foals are taught and corrected by their moms if they no longer have them around then you need to step in. Go to this site it has some good info on mare bonding and at the bottom even about hand raising foals.
http://research.vet.upenn.edu/Portals/49/Lab Publications/Mare_and_Foal_Bonding.pdf

here's another link...hope they help
Orphan Foal


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think you may need to give the colt some "tough love"

Often orphan foals are extremely spoiled and will walk all over people, and it only gets worse with age. You'll need to make sure that you are the boss over this colt. Too much coddling is a bad thing.

Do you have a babysitter horse that you could turn him out with? Since he doesn't have a dam, he's going to need another horse to correct his bad behavior and put him in his place, show him how to respect.

I too, am wondering how old he is. Might be time to geld?


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

He is only eighteen days old and I do have a babysitter that I put them out with. Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Horsegal16 said:


> He is only eighteen days old and I do have a babysitter that I put them out with. Thanks for the tips guys.


I would not leave them out together.

Let them have all the sweet feet they will eat.....and ad calf manna.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

What are you using for milk re placer???

Do they eat good????


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

What happened to their mamas????


----------



## kartmom67 (Jan 25, 2012)

You need to be alpha with him. Even if he has a babysitter, he needs to respect YOU. I've raised colts that tried to kick and bite me with their mother standing right next to them. And its up to you to correct it immediately. It usually only takes a couple corrections. If you need to walk into his stall with a crop or something, feel free to pop him on the butt when he turns his butt to you. He will learn quickly. His dominance over you now will put you in extreme danger later if not dealt with now. And believe me, its not mean to correct. The alpha mare would show him her teeth or hooves!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

kartmom67 said:


> You need to be alpha with him. Even if he has a babysitter, he needs to respect YOU. I've raised colts that tried to kick and bite me with their mother standing right next to them. And its up to you to correct it immediately. It usually only takes a couple corrections. If you need to walk into his stall with a crop or something, feel free to pop him on the butt when he turns his butt to you. He will learn quickly. His dominance over you now will put you in extreme danger later if not dealt with now. And believe me, its not mean to correct. The alpha mare would show him her teeth or hooves!


Mare sure would!!

I have seen my old mares knock the foals right down.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Ripper said:


> Mare sure would!!
> 
> I have seen my old mares knock the foals right down.


No kidding! The very day Rain was born, she took a half hearted kick at my older daughter. Dancer gave her such a nudge with her head that Rain thudded to the ground pretty hard. :shock: Guess Dancer was telling her not to kick the body that feeds momma?

Rain has never kicked at anyone since then...


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ripper- I am using milk replacer and they do eat pretty well. I am probably filling two 2 gallon buckets 4 times a day. Finn (the younger one) does the "nursing" and he tries sucking on everything, but didn't want a bottle when I offered it to him. Their mothers were taken away after they were born to nurse TB foals, since the TB mares are taken away to be rebred. Foals -like mine- are left to die or be sold to the butcher.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Horsegal..wow...where are you located? Why do they do that? The mare can be rebred with a foal can't they...ive always known people breeding on foal heat.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ladytaurean515 said:


> Horsegal..wow...where are you located? Why do they do that? The mare can be rebred with a foal can't they...ive always known people breeding on foal heat.


I always rebred my mares on a foal heat.

The little new foals inside does not take much from her at that age.

The ones on the ground always had free choice sweet feed from a few days old.

I fed the mares VERY well, third cutting alfalfa hay, plus sweet feed.

I weaned at 12 weeks.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Horsegal16 said:


> Ripper- I am using milk replacer and they do eat pretty well. I am probably filling two 2 gallon buckets 4 times a day. Finn (the younger one) does the "nursing" and he tries sucking on everything, but didn't want a bottle when I offered it to him. Their mothers were taken away after they were born to nurse TB foals, since the TB mares are taken away to be rebred. Foals -like mine- are left to die or be sold to the butcher.


Any pictures??


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I know thats why I don't understand why the nurse mare foals are being done this way.....it's sad...I found a website of a place in ohio...I'm going to check more into it..we may possibly take on a few if we can work out a traveling arrangement.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Horsegal16 said:


> Ripper- I am using milk replacer and they do eat pretty well. I am probably filling two 2 gallon buckets 4 times a day. Finn (the younger one) does the "nursing" and he tries sucking on everything, but didn't want a bottle when I offered it to him. Their mothers were taken away after they were born to nurse TB foals, since the TB mares are taken away to be rebred. Foals -like mine- are left to die or be sold to the butcher.


For that young of foals they need more than 4 times a day feeding. That is 6 hours between feeds:shock: That may be part of the problem!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree with painted...most foals at that age..need to be fed every 3-4 hours at the absolute longest...when I had an orphaned foal at 1 1/2 months I moved into the barn for the next 5 weeks...then still spent most of my time there...I personally don't agree with the babysitter horse at least until foal is a bit older. The same orphaned foal I had was kicked by another mare and caused damage to his growth plate. But, thanks to a good vet. and farrier we were able to turn his leg pretty straight. He's been clear for light riding but Im going to just keep him as a nice companion gelding or maybe work him into carting....


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Your babies will display behaviors like you describe when they are hungry trying to suck on whoever they think may offer food & will start being aggressive & irritable. They need access to basically a free choice good quality hay,creep feeding of Grains/supplements & frequent milk feedings. Example of just one milk replacer feeding regime Foal-Lac Powder (Canada) Veterinary Information from Drugs.com
Your foals squabbling between each other should decrease with having food in front of them 24/7. I know from experience how hard it is to be feeding a foal every couple hours:-( You may want to look at getting something like a Igloo Mama for them that will allow for more free choice milk feeding Miniature Donkey - Short ASSets Ranch - Miniature Donkeys - My Momma's an Igloo 
Having a suitable older equine baby sitter is great to teach them proper equine social skills,but this is not always available. Older mares that have had foals usually are best for this job.
I had a mare{actually her Grand-dam} that I introduced to my baby.She became her surrogate mom & took her on as her own in all respects but ablity to feed her


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have up-ed their feeding to every 2 1/2 to 3 hours and the younger one, Finn, has stopped attempting to nurse.

Now, my other question is, what would be the first thing (in your opinion) to do to start their training?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Horsegal16 said:


> I have up-ed their feeding to every 2 1/2 to 3 hours and the younger one, Finn, has stopped attempting to nurse.
> 
> Now, my other question is, what would be the first thing (in your opinion) to do to start their training?


Have they been de-wormed???

Next is teaching them to tie.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

they should be halter broken and broke to lead before they are tied...


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

arrowsaway said:


> they should be halter broken and broke to lead before they are tied...


Why????

Over the years I learned to let them fight the halter on their own.

Tie them safe to a sanding high pole and tie them a little short and high.

That way the respect the halter.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Halter/ lead just like arrows said..also how well do they let you touch on them?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ladytaurean515 said:


> Halter/ lead just like arrows said..also how well do they let you touch on them?


I handled my foals from the day they were born.

Tied my babies at about one month.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ripper...I was asking the op.....since they are orphaned just wondering how much they let you touch on them and guide them.....some can be skittish and others loving and big puppy dogs....


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ladytaurean515 said:


> Ripper...I was asking the op.....since they are orphaned just wondering how much they let you touch on them and guide them.....some can be skittish and others loving and big puppy dogs....


And I still say tie them.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

ripper I am not disagreeing with you..it can be done both ways...no one way is perfect


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

ladytaurean515 said:


> ripper I am not disagreeing with you..it can be done both ways...no one way is perfect


Oh...I had my days fighting babies.

Even had foals that was easy.....but, they always tested things.

One was 1000 pounds when he put it to a test.:shock::shock::shock:

I think my right arm is still longer than it should be......:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL...they will challenge you...I've had my share of rodeos with training foals and even a 3 yr old I had bought at auction that had VERY little handling. When I say she was green broke.....I mean GREEEEEEN!


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

never raised a foal, so you're one up on me in that department, ripper.
however, and, call me crazy, but it sounds better to desensitize an animal to an object [ie: halter and lead rope] before you slap one on them and tie them to a wall. tying an animal that has no understanding of the concept is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

arrowsaway said:


> never raised a foal, so you're one up on me in that department, ripper.
> however, and, call me crazy, but it sounds better to desensitize an animal to an object [ie: halter and lead rope] before you slap one on them and tie them to a wall. tying an animal that has no understanding of the concept is an accident waiting to happen.


I raised 54...lost 2 at birth.

In fact that is all I did was raise babies.

They had to be fit and ready to show when they where picked up by the buyers.

They had to be perfect.

Tying them early worked for me.

Some where picked up the day of the big MQBF....when right out in the show ring.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Ripper said:


> I raised 54...lost 2 at birth.
> 
> In fact that is all I did was raise babies.
> 
> ...


That should read "THEN" right out in the show ring.


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

I haven't dewormed them yet, but the passed week they have become very accustomed to having things put in their mouths.


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

They are still getting used to the halters . . . the place I got them from were really, really busy with foals, so Legend and Finn are still not sure about them, but they have been playing with the halters and slipping their noses right in on their own.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

well it's never too young to start touching on them and getting them ready for ground manners.....rubbing necks,back,down legs, scratching butt, BELLY, even taking brushing and combs and getting them use to those around....laying a lead rope across back..so forth..if you havent started already never too early!


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have another question, oh and btw, thank you for being patient with me. Lol. Anyway, I have started feeding my colts every 2 - 2 1/2 hours and they both are eating well and getting enough. However, the older colt has gotten pushy with the younger one and tries to shove him out of the way so he can have both buckets of milk, when I move his head aside and tell him "no!", he pins his ears back and snakes his head at me. I shake my hand at him and take a step forward to back him off. He will stop, but ever so often he'll still attempt this behavior. He has even gone as far as to kick out at me if I make him wait for his milk as I secure the gate behind me. I have smacked his rump on several occasions for this, but sometimes he will still represent his hindquarters. Any tips?


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

[/QUOTE]He has even gone as far as to kick out at me if I make him wait for his milk as I secure the gate behind me. I have smacked his rump on several occasions for this, but sometimes he will still represent his hindquarters. Any tips?[/QUOTE]

- I have read about having them turn and face you by swinging a rope at their hindquarters, but he either walks/trots off, skitters away, or spins the other direction. Thoughts?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

My orphan baby did that once to me.She immediately got a smack on the rear with lead rope.She was ****ed about that & tried it again. I kept her moving around the stall until she turn to face me.If she turned away when I approached then round & round she went again till she stood faced me showed me respect & didn't dare turn her bum to me in threatening manner. She is now 11mths old & from that day has never tried it again:lol:


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

Update: Foals are doing great. Legend is three months now and Finn is two months. They are healthy and getting big. They halter, lead, pick up their feet, they had the farrier out and were a lot better than I thought they would be. They groom, flyspray, stand to be sponged off, and move over to the side with just a brush of my hand on their hip. And, we are working on standing back and not mugging me for their milk or grain. Some days are better than others though. *sigh*

Anyway, I had a question. I know foals like to explore with their lips, but it has gotten to where they try to nip at my skin or clothes and sometimes they get me with their teeth. I try to discourage this with a firm "No!", pushing their head away, flicking them in the mouth, or "biting" their lower lip with my fingers. Sometimes it seems to work, sometimes it doesn't, and they just try again another time. What should I do so they won't be scared or me, but learn to respect boundaries? Any ideas/thoughts/tips would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

Finn (bay) and Legend (liver chestnut)


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

awhh they are so cute!!! I like the liver chestnut! he looks like he is going to be a stout and built boy!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful little foals! And that chesnut is a tank!! What are their stories?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Oops. Just read back. For some reason I didn't see all the pages. Poor babies. It's so sad what people will do to keep making money. They are lovely. You've done a great job.


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

He is a tank, but I have thankfully taught him enough manners not to use that against me, lol. All three of us still have a lot to learn together though!  Prayers would be appreciated in our journey.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I look forward to seeing more updates on your journey together! I have a 3 month old colt and he's so much fun!


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

Update on Finn and Legend: They are doing very well and will be 6 and 7 months this weekend. They are halter broken, lead, tie, stand for the vet and the farrier and we are starting trailer loading. Today, Legend hopped right in, though it took a little persuading to get Finn to get in. However, one thing that is still a linger issue (maybe I am just being overly sensitive and taking it personally), is that at feeding time, they will pin their ears at me. No matter how many times I push/ drive them away and only let them come forward when they unpin their ears, it never seems to sink in with them. It is the same thing day in and day out no matter if I am feeding them their hay or their grain. :/ It is only marginally better when I separate them, but I still get the ear pinning as they try to shoulder me out of the way. I don't let them, and I will even take their food away until they straighten up, but they aren't getting the hint and they are back to their old behavior. I know they are still young and learning, but I want them to learn proper manners now. Help!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Ripper said:


> I always rebred my mares on a foal heat.
> 
> The little new foals inside does not take much from her at that age.
> 
> ...


WOAHHH - 12 weeks is young to wean a foal, I wouldn't wean till around 9 months depending on the condition of the mare. This is more in line with the natural process and less traumatic for mother and baby.
This is shocking to hear about your orphan foals - does not surprise me however - nothing would surprise me when it comes to money and the making of it. Another sad indictment on the human species.


----------

